# Help Choosing Culinary Program in Sacramento



## rander (Apr 17, 2004)

Hello I am brand new to this forum and was wondering if someone can help me out. I live in Sacramento and am trying to decide between three culinary programs:

1. American River College (1 year AA in Culinary Arts, public ~$1000)
2. Institute of technology (Diploma in Culinary Art, Private, $10,500)
3. Charles A Jones Skill and Business Center (Diploma in Culinary Arts, Public, $500
4. Napoli Culinary Academy (Diploma in Culinary Arts, private, $10,500)

Does anyone have any opinions on any of these?

Thanks

www.xanga.com/Rander


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Having looked at them I would opt for the program at American River College. It seems well rounded enough to me.


----------

